# Swim and tell ?????



## 1srh

So, just wondering what others thoughts are about these two things…

1 - A fellow kayaker asking if there were swims on a trip they didn’t attend…and who the swimmer was.

2 - A fellow kayaker-X telling another kayaker-O that someone-Y swam and s/he-X didn’t on a run they (X&Y) did with a group.

Just putting it out there for opinions?


----------



## -k-

You swim, you fess up. If you don't its the rest of the groups duty to tell the world with as much embellishment as possible. As far as X not swimming and spouting off about it, their time is coming...every day is one day closer to your next swim.

If theirs just two of you and you both swim, I don't know.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

You know who swam based on who had to buy ice cream, duh...


----------



## 1srh

*chocolate or vanilla*

Point well taken – I overlooked that fact


----------



## KSC

If you're lucky, this is all you have to do:

The Gore Race Loser - Mountain Buzz Photos


----------



## jbarnow

The man/woman with giardia is obviously the one who swam, those booty beers will take their toll.

Is it more embarrassing to swim as a rafter or a kayaker? Isn't swimming like falling on skis. If you didn't do it you weren't trying hard enough?


----------



## 1srh

*yikes*



jbarnow said:


> The man/woman with giardia is obviously the one who swam, those booty beers will take their toll.
> QUOTE]
> 
> GAG! :shock:


----------



## Mmcquillen

If your still boating your in between swims.


----------



## Kayakbuzzard

*Lets not forget!*

the bottom line is pretty simple... kayaker X, Y, or Z can talk all the trash they want. The swimmer still has to shoot the boot! Clear away that bad river juju. 
Cheers


----------



## Theophilus

I'd say don't worry about people who measure their your success by your swims. 

I once saw a solid class V boater swim in an eddy. Doesn't mean a thing. Does that mean the class III boaters with us that day are better boaters than him? 

Just play for an audience of one.


----------



## Theophilus

Theophilus said:


> I'd say don't worry about people who measure their success by your swims.


CORRECTED - Read twice, post once.


----------



## doughboy

If you fart and crap your pants doesn't make it better if you tell your friends and laugh about it, or do you try to hide and hope nobody smells it. People need to concentrate on having fun and stop thinking about what other people might think.


----------



## kayapelli

Yeah, if you ever swim a class V, you have learned not to just float on your back with your feet downstream, but to swim with everything you have for the nearest eddy, doing the screw roll swim stroke across the eddy line.


----------



## carvedog

I think he/she X is a little bitch regardless of gender - FWIW. There swim will come.


----------



## bouldrmatty

*LAME*

Many folks believe that if others swim, it somehow makes them a better kayaker.. It’s a relative thing.. Very Silly....

I know a few of them, their first questions when you tell them you did something new or difficult is "Did you swim"? Meanwhile they are still haven’t done anything new in a few years, and aren’t pushing their limits.. 

LAME!!!


----------



## lhowemt

The only people whose comments I listen to about my swims are boaters I respect. Anyone else can have fun, laughs, and boost their at my expense all they want. 

I like the comment that says you're between swims if you're boating. Damn straight. A clean run is great, but swims teach lessons better than anything.


----------



## mttodd

To be honest, I kind of feel disappointed if I don't get thrown off my boat once in while. It makes for better campfire stories anyway. Like bouldrmatty said, at least you're testing yourself!


----------



## NoCo

i take pride in my swims wheather they were stupid flat water foolery or the river having its way with me...who cares...now did kayaker x help kayaker y????swimmings a part of boating its gonna happen


----------



## caspermike

I Like to swim just not so much in the river!


----------



## NoCo

the river is the only place i swim....ive always said if you see me swimming i fell out of the boat


----------



## 1srh

Well thanks everyone for your opinions. You’ve pretty much validated what I thought. Everyone that knows me, knows I swim…not a big deal to me. But with another, I’ve observed them taking much joy in someone else’s swims. If it was just in poking fun – that would be one thing. But in attempts to elevate yourself by putting another down - that, to me, is bad river ju-ju.


----------



## brokenpaddlejon

I used to read a book to my kids called Everyone Poops. You could re-write the book for kayakers and call it Everybody Swims. Its just part of the sport. It does make for some good campground folley discussing the the misfortune of others while you drain the boot yourself.


----------



## leif

*Confused*

Wait a second, I'm lost here. Who swam? And where? Was it epic, or what?


----------



## youngpaddler06

jbarnow said:


> Is it more embarrassing to swim as a rafter or a kayaker?


I second this question.


----------



## Strider

As mentioned previously, "if you paddle you're in between swims". The positive side of swimming is that you hopefully get really good at self rescues. I'm a believer in focusing on the positive when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## dak_sunset

lhowemt said:


> I like the comment that says you're between swims if you're boating. Damn straight. A clean run is great, but swims teach lessons better than anything.


I agree. I've only swam once (thus far) but it was a great learning experience. I'm not ashamed, in fact I have it all on film.

My first swim in Funnel Falls:

http://www.vimeo.com/7015599


----------



## Jensjustduckie

jbarnow said:


> Is it more embarrassing to swim as a rafter or a kayaker?


Having done both I'd say it's more embarassing to swim as a rafter, especially as the guide through Seidels.


----------



## Gary E

I swam 5 times last year. Hate swimming and F%^&K learning self rescue, my buddies can get my gear and boat I have other things on my mind, like flipping Ben off as he films my 3rd one.


----------



## kazak4x4

Gary E said:


> I swam 5 times last year. Hate swimming and F%^&K learning self rescue, my buddies can get my gear and boat I have other things on my mind, like* flipping Ben off as he films *my 3rd one.


lol at least you got your priorities straight! Love it.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

I swam in the lochsa a few years ago. I was sure glade I had nose plugs and new booties. 

Ps: After swiming in both, I'd rather swim from a raft. The whole missing rolls thing herts my ego to much.. and it can't look good either..


----------



## chellebelle

I have had my fair share of swims! It's harder on the hubby than me sometimes (since he has to chase down the boat), unless of course I end up crying over it....which happens about 1/3 the time. My last swim was on the corner rapid (1st turn after put-in) on Filter Plant....and that sucked...it was Filter Plant...uuugh!

As said before..."we are all in between swims"


----------



## 1srh

Filter Plant...I love it, thanks for sharing that!  
So, if a newbie - first time down filter plant, doesn't swim there...are they a better boater than you, since you've been boating several years? :? I don't even understand how someone could think that... *unless* they are comparing themselves to me...in which case I just have to say - _SET YOUR GOALS HIGHER!!!_


----------



## GoodTimes

First swim in 12 years last season on OBJ (the biggin').......sure am glad I can finally talk about "swimming".  I was WAY WAY WAY over-due.......

Swimming is definitely more embarrassing from a kayak...IMO. Fall out of the raft and you can get back in on your own....usually....and nobody has to collect your crap....usually.


----------



## trickpony

If you swim filter plant and there's nobody around to see it... is it still funny as hell?

Only if you tell about it. Which of course, you should. > : )

But people who use that to fuel their ego? Will wish they had been a better friend when their overdue long, hard, painful swim comes up.


----------



## bfreeman

Vanity/self-esteem...sometimes we cannot find our nitche in the crowd so we position ourselves arrogantly in the limelight of our 'amazing conquests.' Funny thing, though, how often do we gain this 'respect/credibility' at the expense of others. Don't feed the ego...put it on a diet. 
I don't know if I am reading the situation right, but this seems to be a consistent human behavior of which we all have indulged. But, it's ok. Eventually, we all come out looking like an ASS to someone else.


----------



## montuckyhuck

Crandall Creek, often called "the mini box" in the clarks fork Yellow Stone area. The move was boof right off of a 5' vert to avoid an undercut, but don't boof too hard or your in the undercut. I didnt boof hard enough and flipped in the hole. one windowshade and half a roll atempt later and I was getting beaten in the cave. I don't think I pulled my skirt, but I dont really remember. After I exited my boat I realized it was getting darker. I was held flat on my face on the riverbottem for a few seconds before I was flushed through an uncomfortable jumble of stone. When I popped up and clawed to shore, I realized there was no line on top of the water. My boat was still in the seive and took some creative portaging to get back too. After the next drop I hiked out alone, and found two fresh deer carcasas that looked very freashly gnawed on by bears or big cats. At least the booty beer was a Trout Slayer.


----------



## montuckyhuck

oh wait, I just read the title and not the OP before I posted, Let's make this confessional thread.


----------



## Fallingup

bfreeman said:


> Vanity/self-esteem...sometimes we cannot find our nitche in the crowd so we position ourselves arrogantly in the limelight of our 'amazing conquests.' Funny thing, though, how often do we gain this 'respect/credibility' at the expense of others. Don't feed the ego...put it on a diet.
> I don't know if I am reading the situation right, but this seems to be a consistent human behavior of which we all have indulged. But, it's ok. Eventually, we all come out looking like an ASS to someone else.


Well put.

My first day ever in a kayak, I swam on the Yampa town run. Right past the yacht club (or something), everyone was out on the deck and hooting & hollering at me. I felt so embarrassed! 

But seriously, we are all just in-between swims. If its been a while, its probably long overdue and just a matter of time. Cowboy up and tell, and then laugh it off. Its better to laugh at yourself then be laughed at!


----------



## nmalozzi

Def gotta fess up to your swims. Especially when their are hot non-boater chicks around. Just remember when telling the story, it's always a class higher, involved a drop, and you tried to roll but got ripped out of your boat. Then show your wounds, and if you didn't suffer any just pretend they are so bad you don't want to gross them out. 

On the kayak vs. raft front... WAY more badass to swim from a kayak. Hell, it's why I'm buying a raft.


----------



## LineDawg

Saw a lot of swims this weekend on FP. To be fair I won't name names. To be honest, I bailed out of my boat while it was still up right to get to my 10yr old daughter. Which had to be the quickest dry exit ever seen. So technically you could say I swam on FP to this weekend.


----------



## Fallingup

Hey LineDawg, Thanks for saving my ass while I SWAM FP this weekend! Thanks to everyone else too, especially Jen & Bob, you guys are awesome!


----------



## LineDawg

Your quite welcome. I'm sure I will need the favor returned some day. Glad you only suffered bumps,scrapes and minor bruises. See you next time, till then, keep the plastic down and your head up.


----------



## LloydSwartz

I tried something creative in Zoom Flume a couple of years ago, and the best part was I could order photos of my Swim on line! You know, I think I forgot to order those 
That was my first swim, and I hate swimming. But sooner or later, everyone's number is up.


----------



## NathanH.

I go to the play park everyday, I swim pretty much everyday that I go. Seems like I can only get rolled and roll back over so many times before the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th try don't work.


----------



## lmyers

Had my first swim yesterday in 3 years...wasn't on an overly difficult run. I was doing lots of surfing and roll practice...missed my on-side, switched to off-side, missed it twice! Then tried to switch back to my on-side but got disoriented and ran out of breath.
It's true what they say..."We're all in between swims".


----------



## troutslayer

I Swam yesterday on filterplant 3rd beat down this year. But they do make for some good campfire stories. Kayaking looked a lot easier from my raft!


----------



## Theophilus

troutslayer said:


> Kayaking looked a lot easier from my raft!


Funny how that works... and the rapids never look as difficult from the scout 30 feet above as they do at water level.


----------



## troutslayer

Theophilus said:


> Funny how that works... and the rapids never look as difficult from the scout 30 feet above as they do at water level.


That why I run everything straight down the middle.


----------



## NathanH.

^ Me too. Always seems like I get stuck on the meatiest lines...


----------



## Theophilus

This thread is seriously disproportionate to the number of postings over in the Lost and Found. :mrgreen:


----------



## bldrmorgan

I had a bit of a scary swim out at OBJ this summer. It was my first go at the creek, and def not the last. The water was pretty damn big and was out paddling the same time as the likes of the Demshitz crew and Brian and Todd from Wavesport. Should have been my first sign to hold back that day, ha. 

In the big S turn rapid right before the 8 footer I got typewriter'ed pretty damn hard by a lateral wave coming off the river left wall. It put me on my side pretty quick and I worked a high brace from that point, and continued in the same fashion right over the 8 footer. The hole played with me for a lil bit and then I got flushed. In the middle of trying some rolls my head got smacked by three rocks (or maybe trout swinging sticks at my head.) I decided to get the hell out after that point. The ejection cord was pulled and I immediately felt the current ripping me down stream towards the slide. I remembered the big square rock in the slide that a bunch of water was being throwing towards on the slide, and let go of my gear. Due to a very large volume of adrenaline being pumped, I was able to make a super man ferry to the river left side. I made it to the last eddy right before the next big rock wall and grabbed an overhanging branch about the width of a sharpie. Somehow that little twig held strong and held my weight. After getting smacked by my buddy's boat, I pulled myself into the small eddy and slowly crawled out. 

Luckily I came out mostly unscathed (knee swelled up pretty nicely from smacking something). According to my buddy who was following my boat, the Jefe took the cleanest lines of the day - unmanned. And it decided to eddy out right before the 25 footer off to the river left. My paddle did take the 25 footer and was recovered in an eddy in the bottom- still in great shape. 

I'd say I'm pretty damn lucky, ha. The river gods were on my side that day, and I hope to keep them on my side. aka All bootie beers will be drank from now until forever.


----------



## Jungle Jane

Mmcquillen said:


> If your still boating your in between swims.


Here here!


----------



## Jungle Jane

Is it more embarrassing to swim as a rafter or a kayaker? [/QUOTE]

Swimming is part of running whitewater. If it wasn't we wouldn't wear life jackets. I'm embarrassed for the people that don't tie their oars on, and the people that don't strap their cooler lids....Remember, "prior preparation prevents piss poor performance!" 
Besides, its when you have to resort to "plan B, C or make it up as you go" that river trips start to get interesting!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

kayapelli said:


> Yeah, if you ever swim a class V, you have learned not to just float on your back with your feet downstream, but to swim with everything you have for the nearest eddy, doing the screw roll swim stroke across the eddy line.


Sorry to sound dumb, but what is the screw roll swim stroke?


----------



## bldrmorgan

as soon as you hit that eddy line roll over downstream on your back and quickly continue the roll back on to your belly. while swimming hard and you'll break through the eddy line much easier.


----------



## bldrmorgan

[/QUOTE]Besides, its when you have to resort to "plan B, C or make it up as you go" that river trips start to get interesting![/QUOTE]


Gotta remember that it's always plan A. Plan A is always as fluid as the river you are in  haha, at least that's always what I "try" to think. 

and then i swim.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I think getting crap for swimming can be a good thing if the person is open to it. With me it is like " Man hit this roll because the bootie shot is going to suck, the swim maybe worse, and all the people that I told to give me crap are going to take full advantage of the offer  I may head down to the local play park miss some rolls, and do some bootie shots to protect myself. I am kinda over due  It is coming, and I hope it is not somewhere that swimming should not have been the plan B,C,D....or Z  Cheers for our future bootie shots.


----------

